# Looking For HP7 Pickup Shoes and Brushes



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of an outlet for HP7 Pickup Shoes and Brush Set ?

Thx Gonzo


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotcarcentral has the pickups, but as far as 'brushes' do you mean commutator brushes? HP-7 chassis use a leaf spring endbell design like a Tomy turbo or super G+, you have to replace the whole endbell if that part is worn.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

If you're desperate, you can put new brushes into the arms, if I remember correctly I think you can pop a set out of a Tomy endbell and throw 'em in.


----------

